# (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro



## Spieler22 (22. August 2011)

*(UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
1.Einführung
2.Technische Daten(soweit bekannt)
3.Verpackung
4.Verarbeitung und Haptik
5.Klang
6.Klang am IpodTouch 2G (in den USA gekauft)
7.Fazit

*1.Einführung*
Ich  möchte euch heute den Bose on Ear etwas näher bringen. Ich maße mir  nicht an ein riesiges Review darüber zu schreiben. Dennoch habe ich den  Kopfhörer 1,5 Jahre besessen und in der Zeit viel mit ihm gehört. Ich  bitte das Fehlen von selbstgemachten Bildern im Falle des Bose Kh zu  entschuldigen. Der Kopfhörer wurde mir vor kurzem geklaut und ich hatte  zu dem Zeitpunkt als der neue Kopfhörer da war keine Kamera zur  Verfügung(auch geklaut).
Aufgrund des Diebstahls bin ich also mit  meinem Budget von 150€ auf die Suche nach einem neuen Kopfhörer  gegangen. Dabei habe ich diverse Hörer( Dt 770 Edition, Dt 770 Pro,  Denon AH-D 1100, Beats, Senheiser 598 uvm.) probegehört. Letztendlich  habe ich mich für den Beyerdynamic 770Pro entschieden, deswegen auch der  direkte Vergleich zu diesem Hörer, aber dazu später mehr.

*Testsystem:*
Asus P6T SE
i7 920@4200 Mhz
6GB Corsair DDR3 1333
MSI GTX 480 Hydrogen
64GB Supertalent 
Spinpoint F3 1TB
Asus Xonar DX (EQ aus)


*2.Technische Daten*

*Bose on Ear*(soweit bekannt)

Preis: 130€ in großen Elektronikmärkten/ ab 145€ im Internet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bauform: Offen/Halboffen
Treiber: 30mm
Impedanz: 60 Ohm
Kabel: einseitig geführt (40cm/110cm)
Gewicht: 147,4g
Besonderheiten: faltbar, abnehmbares Kabel, passende Tasche beiligend


*Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro*

Preis: ab 149€ im Internet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bauform: geschlossen
Treiber: 50mm
Impendanz: 80 Ohm
Kabel: einseitig geführt (300cm)
Gewicht: 270g

*3. Verpackung*

Der *Bose*  Kopfhörer kommt in einer Plastikverpackung, damit man das Produkt im  Laden schonmal anschauen kann. Meiner Meinung nach hätte diese gern aus  Karton und etwas großzügiger bemessen sein dürfen. Denn beim Öffnen hab  ich sofort gesehen, dass das dünne beiligende Kabel stark geknickt war.  Außerdem war ein probehören im Laden nicht möglich 
Der Kopfhörer an sich allerdings, war sicher gebettet.

Der *Beyer* kommt in einem schönen Karton, man hat sofort das Gefühl etwas teures gekauft zu haben 
Auch Innen alles gut und rutschfest verpackt. Viel mehr gibt es gar nicht zu sagen. 


*4.Verarbeitung und Haptik*

Zuerst zum *Bose*. Man sieht dem Kopfhörer an, dass er sich zur Oberklassen zählen möchte, dabei stört allerdings zu viel verwendetes Plastik. 
Das  Leder der Polster ist wunderbar weich und auch der Kopf wird sicher von  weichem ansprechenden Polstern geschützt. Dennoch bleibt der fade  Beigeschmack von zu viel Plastik.
Der  massive Kabelausgang, die beiligende exakt passende Tasche(verstärkt)  und die 2 unterschiedlichen Kabel hellen das Bild allerdings wieder auf.
Natürlich  ist der Kopfhörer durch seine Verarbeitung angenehm leicht zu tragen  und hält auch längere Sessions bequem auf meinem Kopf. Der Anpressdruck  ist genau richtig, um gemütlich vor dem Pc zu sitzen. Wie von Bose  vorgesehen damit draußen rum laufen oder gar joggen möchte ich  allerdings nicht. Dabei verrutscht der Hörer 100%ig


Der *Beyer*  ist deutsche Wertarbeit, das fühlt und sieht man in dem Moment wo man  ihn aus der Verpackung nimmt. Feinste Verlours Ohrpolster, Leder und  sogar Stahlverstrebungen von der Muschel zum Bügel. Die Hörer an sich  bestehen zwar auch aus Plastik, doch dieses scheint für die Ewigkeit  gemacht und ist wesentlich wertiger. Das ewig lange Kabel hat einen  Durchmesser wie man ihm seiner Stereoanlage geben würde und auch der  Anschluss scheint unknickbar gesichert zu sein. Jedes Teil an diesem  Kopfhörer strahlt gerade zu vor Wertigkeit. Ein weiteres nettes Feature  ist, dass man quasi jedes Teil einzeln austauschen kann im Falle einer  Beschädigung. Eine Kopfhörertasche oder einen Beutel sucht man  allerdings vergeblich, das können andere Hersteller besser, wie z.B.  Denon bei denen eine Transportmöglichkeit bei liegt. In der Packung ist  natürlich noch der obligatorische 6,3er Adapter und diverser Zettelkram.  
Der Kopfhörer erscheint recht schwer, doch auf dem Kopf ist er kaum fühlbar und auch wie der Bose lange bequem zu tragen. 
Das  ich mit so einem Kopfhörer nicht draußen rumlaufe erklärt schon die  pure Größe, allerdings verrutscht auch beim kurzen hin und her laufen im  Zimmer nichts auf dem Kopf.

*
5.Klang*

Der "fast"  wichtigste Teil bei einem Kopfhörer Review möchte man meinen. Doch bei  mir haben bei meiner Entscheidung andere Bereiche schwerer gewogen. Doch  dazu später mehr.
Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen das der Klang  total subjektiv ist und von jeder Person anders wahrgenommen wird. Ich  versuche hier lediglich meine Eindrücke nieder zu schreiben.
Beide Hörer wurden mindestens 20 Std bei mittlerer Lautstärke eingespielt.


Und hier wären wir am Punkt wo der Bose den Beyer meiner Meinung nach "in die Tasche steckt"

Ich höre vorwiegend 
HipHop
House 
Hardstyle
zu testzwecken habe ich auch mal Gregorian( diese Mönchsmusik) mit Orchestraler Begleitung eingelegt
David Garret Encore(UK)
Bushido- Das Beste-Sampler
Santana-Samba Pa Ti
Metallica-Enter Sandman
Spiele



*Hip Hop*

50 Cents Candy Shop kommt aus  den Bosehörern wie ich es von keinem anderen Hörer erlebt habe, den ich  getestet habe. Der Bass ist so fett, trocken und sauber, dass man sofort  vergisst, wie gering die Ausmaße des Kopfhörer doch sind. Dabei geht  aber keinesfalls Olivias zarte Stimme oder die Claps unter. 

Der Beyer spielt das Lied auch ausgezeichnet ohne Frage, aber die  Bose vermitteln einen Spaß, der einen so in den Bann zieht, dass die  Beyer direkt langweilig klingen. Außerdem treten für meinen Geschmack  die Höhen zu stark in den Vordergrund, erscheinen teilweise sogar  scharf. Man hört deutlich die Badewanne raus.
*
Housemusik*

Bei Housemusik habe ich Diverse Mixes zum Testen herangezogen, unter anderem auch den Radiosender Housetime.fm

Bei  Housemusik wieder das gleiche Bild. Die Bose klingen kräftig und  bestimmt, dabei vergessen sie allerdings niemals die Mitten oder Höhen.  Es macht richtig Spaß zuzuhören und es fühlt sich an, als wenn ein  richtig hochwertiger Sub die ganze Zeit mitarbeitet.

Die Beyer  sind bei Housemusik meiner Meinung nach wieder ein wenig aggressiv in  den Höhen und übertreiben gern mal. Teilweise wird das ganz schön  anstrengend. Der Bass hält sich ein wenig zurück, ist aber immer  vernehmbar da und klingt auch wunderbar sauber.


*Hardstyle*

Die Absolute parade Diziplin der Bosehörer.
Es  fliegen einem sauberste Bässe aller Frequenzen um die Ohren und die  Melo wird perfekt mit eingebunden. Schöner kann hören gar nicht sein.  Einmal aufgesetzt, will man den Kopfhörer nicht mehr abnehmen und lechzt  nach dem nächsten Schuss, äääh pardon Lied 
Absolute Spaßgarantie!!!

Auch  der Beyer verichtet seine Arbeit gut, lässt aber wieder das letzte  Qäntchen Spaß vermissen. Die Bässe sind trocken, allerdings nicht so  fett und stark wie bei den Bose, trotzdem durchaus hörenswert. Auch  halten sich die Höhen ein wenig zurück und wirken nicht ganz so  agressiv. Sehr angenehmes hören.


*Gregorian

*Der erste Bereich wo ich die Bose nicht klar vor den Beyern sehe, was den Klang angeht.

Die  Bose klingen gut, ohne Frage doch die Bühne möchte sich nicht richtig  entfalten und bleibt recht klein. Die Stimmen klingen dabei sehr  natürlich und auch Instrumente werden schön wiedergegeben. Doch die  Tiefe vermisst man schon irgendwie, das schaffen meine Quantums und die  Beyer besser.

Die Beyer stecken bei diesen Testliedern voll in  ihrem Element. Eine ewig weite Bühne erscheint vor dem geistigen Auge.  Die Stimmen und Instrumente sind glasklar und wirklichkeitsgetreu. Man  vermisst absolut nichts und der Gesamteindruck wird nicht gestört.

*David Garret*

Die zarte Geige des deutsch-amerikaners hat bei mir auch zu Testzwecken gefiedelt. Weltweite Sounds werden klangvoll von ihm gespielt und mit ein wenig Schlagzeug und teilweise orchestraler Begleitung aufgepeppt.

Bose:
Der Sound ist wie schon zu vor bei Gregorian nicht extrem weit gefächert. Trotzdem kann man sich gut auf die einzelnen Instrumente konzentrieren. Die Geige klingt seidig und je nach Lied auch mal ein bisschen struppig, wenn sie so gespielt wurde. Die klare Linie der Tieftonbegleitung zieht sich durch fast jedes seiner Lieder. Wird von den Kopfhörern dabei ein wenig in den Vordergrund gespielt, wirkt aber nie überdreht oder gar dröhnig. Insgesamt eine gute Vorstellung.
Beyer:
Hier entfalten die Beyer wieder ihre überragende Bühne. Ganz klar wenn ein Orchester im spiel ist ziehen sie den Bose davon. Kein Ton klingt falsch, alles ist wunderbar zu orten und der Bass spielt genau richtig, dezent im Hintergrund mit.



*Bushido-Das Beste Sampler*
Auch wenn von vielen Leuten verhöhnt, muss ich gestehen höre ich ab und an gerne mal deutschen Rap. Ich finde er zeichnet sich durch eine besondere Härte und gerade im Falle von Sido und Bushido durch gut produzierte Beats aus.

*Ich war nie ein Rapper*
Bose: 
Erneut eine Runde Sache, die primitive  Stimme von Saad kommt sehr zentral und nah rüber, als würde er direkt neben dem Hörer stehen. Bushido seine Stimme klingt auch sehr natürlich, aber ein wenig weiter weg, (mag durchaus so Aufgenommen sein). Der Bass ist sehr präsent und drückt ordentlich rein. Dabei geht wie schon zu vor nicht die sanft dahin schwebende Melo im Hintergrund verloren.

Beyer:
Durchaus auch ne gute Performance. Ein wenig zu hoch sind mir die Claps dann aber schon. Dafür klingen die Stimmen der Künstler noch einmal wirklichkeitsgetreuer. Beinahe so, dass man sich manchmal umschauen möchte ob sie nicht gerade neben einem stehen. Die Bässe sind wie zuvor schon ein wenig zurückhaltender. 

*Janine_(screwaholic_remix)*
Die tragische Geschichte der jungen Janine wird von Bushido in diesem Lied gefühlvoll in Strophen gepackt. Es zeichnet sich durch die raptypischen Bässe aus. Die Besonderheit ist die vom Klavier getragene Melodie.

Bose:
Am Anfang des Titels ertönt ein Donnern so mächtig, dass ich ernsthaft die Kopfhörer abgesetzt habe um dann festzustellen, dass es im Lied war. Die Bose tragen den Hörer mit Hilfe des Beats durch das Lied. Bushidos Stimme klingt auch hier wieder sehr natürlich. Im Hintergrund läuft zart die Melodie von leicht angeschlagenen Klavierseiten. Der Fokus liegt aber ganz klar auf dem Künstler und dem Beat.

Beyer: 
Alt bekanntest Phänomen, auch die Beyer können Donnern natürlich wiedergeben.
Doch im Lied spielen die Beyer nicht so hart am Beat sondern setzen den Fokus irgendwo zwischen Künstler und Melodie, die den Zuhörer berührt und auf die nächste Strophe warten lässt. Die Bässe drängen sich weniger nach vorne, ja geraten teilweise sogar etwas zu weit in den Hintergrund. Insgesamt spielt der Beyer das Lied analytischer und gefühlvoller.


*Santana-Samba Pa Ti*
Wer kennt es nicht, Santanas epischen Beitrag an die hohe Kunst des perfekten E-gitarre spielens. Die E-Gitarre wird dabei von zarten Trommeln getragen. Ein Lied zum Träumen 

Bose:
Insgesamt eine gute Performance. Klare Trennung zwischen E-Gitarre, Trommeln und anderer Melodie. Wo es keine härteren Bässe gibt, erfindet der Hörer auch keine. Die E-Gitarre klingt natürlich und man kommt wirklich ins Träumen.

Beyer:
Ähnlich wie bei den Bose-Hörern findet eine gute Trennung der einzelnen Instrumente statt. Dabei wird dem Beyer aber einmal mehr seine Badewannenabstimmung zum Verhängnis. Das größere Klangbild welches zum Träumen anregt, wird sogleich durch teilweise stechend scharfe hohe Töne wieder zerstört. 

*Metallica-Enter Sandman*
Der Klassiker mit der eindringlichen Melodie von Metallica. 

Bose:
Die Kopfhörer lassen sofort erkennen, dass es sich hierbei um gute handgemachte Musik handelt. Sie geraten das erste Mal leicht ins Dröhnen. Aber nur so wenig, dass  ich es noch nicht als störend empfinden würde. Dazu hängen sie stark an  der Melodie, die so wunderbar eingänglich ins Ohr geht. Der Tiefbass ist wunderbar knackig, das Dröhnen wird eher in dem Bereich um  100-150Hz erzeugt.

Beyer:
Erneut erhält man mit den Beyern die größere Bühne. Allerdings wiederum auf Kosten etwas scharfer Höhen und einem zurückhaltenden Tiefbass. Er geht nicht unter, ist aber weniger präsent als bei den Bose. Dafür ist bei den Beyern nichts von einem Dröhnen zu vernehmen.
Sie bieten außerdem eine natürliche Stimme und naturgetreue Instrumentenwiedergabe. 



*Spiele*

Dieser Eindruck der etwas fehlenden Räumlichkeit setzt sich in Spielen weiter fort bei den Bose Hörern.
Alles  wirkt ein wenig kleiner als bei den Beyern, aber keinesfalls schlecht.  Der Bass wenn Explosionen bei Company of Heroes hochgehen ist  erstaunlich lebendig und auch die Stimmen sind schön inszeniert.

Die  Beyer allerdings lassen das Schlachtfeld geradezu Wirklichkeit werden.  Man hört wie groß die Schlacht wird, wenn man rauszoomt und das ganze  von Oben betrachtet. In spielen sehe ich die Beyer vor den Bose.


*6. Ipod-Klang*
Auch einen kleinen Test an mobilen Geräten möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 
EQ deaktiviert
Dabei wurden 320 k/bit mp3´s sowie die Technobaseapp genutzt.

*Bose:*
Klingt im Grunde genau wie am PC. Den Ipod brauch man nicht über 2/3 aufdrehen und hat ausreichend laute Beschallung auf den Ohren.
Starke Bässe gute Mitten und Höhen.
*Beyer:*
Klingt ein wenig schwächer als am PC. Dies ist möglicherweise dem höheren Widerstand geschuldet. Doch auch er bietet genügend Lautstärke, klingt meiner Meinung nach aber ein wenig beschnitten in den Tiefen und Höhen.
Ist aber recht unrelevant weil man so einen Kopfhörer wohl eh meist Drinnen trägt.

*7.Fazit*

Ich habe mich nach abwiegen aller Fakten letztendlich für die DT 770 Pro entschieden. 
Warum, kann man sich nun fragen, wo sie doch in meinen Augen klanglich hinter den Bose abgeschlossen haben?

Nunja  zunächst benutze ich die Hörer vorrangig zum Spielen und höre Musik  dann doch lieber über meine Anlage. Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung der  Beyer-Hörer so unglaublich gut, dass ich glaube an ihnen lange Freude zu  haben. 
Zugegeben die der Bose ist auch ok, schließlich haben sie  1,5 Jahre ohne gröbere Abnutzungserscheinungen gut überstanden. Die  gewisse Wertigkeit fehlt allerdings.
Dazu kam die Bauform der Beyer  die mir mehr zusagte. Raus gehe ich mit den Hörern eh nicht und  Ohrumschließend empfand ich dann doch noch einen Tick bequemer als  OnEar.

Insgesamt muss man zugeben, das Bose mit diesem Kopfhörer,  gerade für bassverliebte Musikfans ein Produkt geschaffen hat, das  seines Gleichen sucht. 
Der oft als Spaßkopfhörer empfohlene DT 770  Pro kann nicht mithalten. Auch die Denonriege die als sehr Basslastig  gilt erscheint gegen die Bose dumpf und weniger spaßig. 
Für alle,  die fette Bässe wollen, ohne die oft übliche Badewannenabstimmung und  weniger Dumpf als Denons AH-D 1100 ist dieser KH in jedem Fall einen  Blick wert. Dabei muss man allerdings die kleinere Bühnendarstellung in  Kauf nehmen als bei den DT 770 

Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen 

euer Spieler22


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Ich hoffe doch, dass dir der Bose-KH geklaut wurde, nachdem du dieses Review geschrieben hast... Denn ohne den direkten Vergleich beider KH im Wechsel kann ich den Punkt 5 "Klang" nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.

Gregorian ist auch die einzig qualitativ hochwertige Musik, die du zum testen ausgewählt hast  Welche Stücke hast du für den Vergleich herrangezogen?

Ansonsten ist es ein recht ordentliches Review


----------



## Spieler22 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Sie wurden geklaut und ich habe sie neu gekauft. :p
Werd morgen nochmal editieren mit ausführlicherer Tracklist. 
Habe mir diverse Notizen gemacht beim Hören, bin mir bewusst, dass man sich "Klang" nicht lange merken kann :p


----------



## Pravasi (23. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Schön geschrieben.


----------



## Spieler22 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Danke!
schön zu merken, dass sich die Mühe doch gelohnt hat


----------



## HAWX (23. August 2011)

Schöner Test!
Obwphl mich deine klanglichen Eindrück etwas verwundern...


----------



## Madz (23. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*



HAWX schrieb:


> Schöner Test!
> Obwphl mich deine klanglichen Eindrück etwas verwundern...


 Geht mir auch so. Das Testergebnis finde ich schon etwas komisch. Aber jeder hört eben anders, besonders wenn an wenig Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Spieler22 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Ich bitte euch Leute... 
Hört die KH nur ein einziges mal selber und springt über euren "Bosehassschatten" ^^ 
Ich behaupte ja nicht das der Kopfhörer für jeden User geeignet ist, aber für Bassfetischisten wie mich alle mal ne Überlegung wert 

Ich wollte mit diesem Test versuchen mal ein bisschen Umdenken ins Forum zu bringen.
Viele sagen ja immer Bose sei grundsätzlich zu teuer usw. Darum habe ich versucht so ehrlich wie möglich alle Stärken und Schwächen des Hörers offen zu legen.
Bei Anlagen kann ich mir darüber kein Bild machen, aber ich habe noch keinen hier im Forum gesehen, der die KH mal gehört hatte. Darum die viele Arbeit.


MfG Spieler22


----------



## HAWX (23. August 2011)

Spieler22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte euch Leute...
> Hört die KH nur ein einziges mal selber und springt über euren "Bosehassschatten" ^^



Ich kenn nur einen anderen Bose KH und der entspricht halt meiner Meinung:
"klanglich okay aber zu teuer" wie es bei deinem ist weiß ich ja nicht
Deshalb wundere ich mich. Ich sage ja nicht: "Das kann nicht sein."


----------



## Spieler22 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Die erneute Preissenkung auf 130€ in großen roten Elektronikmärkten lässt den KH definitiv in preislich attraktive Regionen rutschen. Ursprungspreis waren 180-190€


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

So hab nochmal ein paar mehr Songs zum Test hinzugefügt und n ganz kurzen Mobilgeräteteil


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Ich muss ihn wohl selber mal probehören, aber anhand deines Reviews scheint er dem Rest des BOSE-Portfolios angepasst zu sein. Optimal für "Loudness-War Kommerzmucke" aber nichts für den Anspruchsvollen Höhrer.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Also ich würde ihn so beschreiben^^
20-150Hz +6db
150-250Hz +3db
250-open end +0db 

Wie Bose es hinbekommt das der KH dabei nicht so dumpf klingt, wie ein Denon AH-D 1100 ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel, weil ich den genau so beschreiben würde. Vllt den 150-250 Bereich beim Denon auch +6 db

Ich denke mal das viele Leute "Loudness-War Kommerzmucke" gerne hören, sonst wärs ja keine Kommerzmucke 
Von dieser Warte aus gesehen hat Bose ja nicht alles falsch gemacht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Ich denke das Review zeigt ganz einfach, dass man keinen Kopfhörer vorverurteilen soll nur aufgrund des Namens der drauf steht. Ein jeder hat einen anderen klanglichen Geschmack, und wenn der Bose zu deinem so perfekt passt hast du vielen anderen etwas voraus, die keinen Kopfhörer finden, der ihnen so perfekt in den Kram passt.
Ich denke du hast mit dem Review ganz ordentlich aufgezeigt wofür der Bose-Hörer taugt und das kann sicher vielen weiterhelfen, die nach etwas ähnlichem suchen. Du hast ja klar und deutlich gesagt, dass der Bose-Hörer nix für Leute ist, die auf ein möglichst neutrales Klangbild aus sind. Es muss eben auch Produkte geben für die Leute, die auf einen dicken Bass stehen.


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Naja letztendlich habe ich mich ja doch für den 770er entschieden, aber die Gründe habe ich ja genannt. 
Rein Musik technisch hätte ich sicher den Bose genommen, das stimmt.

Aber exakt das mit dem Vorverurteilen wollte ich bekämpfen.
Danke für deinen Beitrag


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*



Spieler22 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das viele Leute "Loudness-War Kommerzmucke" gerne hören, sonst wärs ja keine Kommerzmucke
> Von dieser Warte aus gesehen hat Bose ja nicht alles falsch gemacht



Eher ganz im Gegenteil 

"Breite Masse Produkte" mit hervorragend auf die Zielgruppe abgestimmtem Marketing ist definitiv ein Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## Spieler22 (24. August 2011)

*AW: (UPDATE)Bose on Ear- der minderwertige 150€ Kopfhörer?(Erfahrungsbericht)vs DT 770 Pro*

Naja bei solch hochpreisigen Kopfhörer, spricht man schon eher den oberen Teil der breiten Masse an


----------

